# hOW LONG IS A PUPPY CONSIDERED A PUPPY?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

WHEN THEY HIT A YEAR ARE THEY NO LONGER PUPPIES?
JUST CURIOUS!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it depends on what sense you mean? Like size wise, I would say Dora was full grown by 10 months. In a mental sense, I think she actually started to pay attention to me and really fully develop around 16-18 months. Lets just say training is now a lot easier!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've heard that dogs are mature at 2 yrs. But mine will be my puppies 4ever.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We call ours perpetual puppies! 

Our vet, however, thinks that they are fully mature by 2 years old.


Susan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln "matured" around 18 months. He wasn't quite so crazy wild anymore at that point, and his coat settled down and was easier to maintain. By age 2, he was a full-fledged bum and gaining weight....then we got our puppy Scout and he lost a pound just from the extra exercise and runlike***!

Jane


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

So, I wonder how it is possible that in the US a Havanese can be a Champion at 6 months when everybody says they are not completely developed at that age.

At 6 months they can have a perfect size,
become a Champion and ,
for example, be too big when they are one year old ?

If that happens, do they stay Champion ?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow that is a good point, same goes for all the other breeds as well. Like the big dogs ( great danes, mastiffs, or even my elkhound ) don't finish growing until well after 2 in some cases. I never looked at it like that.

GREAT POINT!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a good friend who shows and breeds bernese mountain dogs. Her young berner was championed I think at 8 months . It went BIS before 2 years and then she found out later her elbows were bad and is having her spayed. So I know she still has her championship and her BIS win but I think it is up to responsible breeders to decide if the dog is okay to breed when it is older.

Amanda
In AKC, you can start showing at 6 months I think because I know my friend with the Beauceron took her puppy to her first show and was BOB- well she was the only dog competing since the breed is new to the AKC, she was so excited!


----------

